# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Telsa Energy Plan

## Redfin

Anyone connected to the Telsa Energy Plan?
Could you share your experiences please. Are you happy overall.
Whilst the figures seem generous I don't like the fact they can drain your battery down to 20% overnight to supply the grid (50 times a year). 
lk

----------

